# Mt. Evans September 10th



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Rode up to Mt. Evans this past weekend. 60 degree starting at Idaho Springs and 38 degree, with -10 degree wind chill, to the 14 thousand feet of Mt. Evans. Very windy from the start but committed to completing my first 14er. In fact I've never riden higher than 8,000'. My Stomach and kidneys were killing me once I've over 10,000'. 2hour 58 minutes later I reach the summit. Stayed long enough to take this picture. 

49 minutes later I was in Idaho Springs. Decended conservatively because of the cross winds. Thank goodness for my packable non-breathable rain jacket I was able to stay decently warm for the first 5 miles. The ride warmed up after Summit Lake and by the time I got to Echo lake, I was hot. On September 12th, I had a baby girl. What a good way to end my season! Now back to Mtn. Bike for the winter.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Congratulations...*

on the kid and conquering Evans. As you found out, it's often nasty at the top. I've ridden up there when the temp was 38 and winds blew so hard I had to stop several times for fear of being blown off the edge of the road. The warmest ever recorde is in the low 60's and I've never seen it above 54.

Not a bad time. I did my fastest this year (2:44 at age 52). My other three ascents were in the 2:51-2:56 range. Obviously the wind can make a big difference.

The descent time sounds pretty quick, but I've never timed mine closely. For me, the biggest obstacles to a fast descent have been nearly frozen hands and the rough road. The upper part of the road really sucks and seems to be getting worse. Only the last few miles before Echo Lake are much fun. I never take enough clothes. I rode in 38 degrees with regular summer shorts!


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks C-40! Your response is always appreciated!

Considering the date of ride, I’m surprise weather held up. With exception of the strong wind, I guess luck was on my side.


----------

